# Pics of my Guyana Romb.



## dennq (Mar 20, 2007)

Took a short drive to Dearborn Heights Michigan to see Ash the Fishcatcher today and fell in love with this 12" Guyana Rhomb. This fish is flawless and is perfect. This shows the quality of the fish that Ash has to offer. Thanks again Ash for the perfect fish. Please dont be afraid to deal with Ash. He is a super guy!

All these pics were taken at Pet Station in Dearborn Hts. Mi.

Pics were taken at Pet Station in Dearborn Hts Mi.
More pics coming...


----------



## fubbotubo (Apr 10, 2007)

dennq said:


> Took a short drive to Dearborn Heights Michigan to see Ash the Fishcatcher today and fell in love with this 12" Guyana Rhomb. This fish is flawless and is perfect. This shows the quality of the fish that Ash has to offer. Thanks again Ash for the perfect fish. Please dont be afraid to deal with Ash. He is a super guy!
> 
> All these pics were taken at Pet Station in Dearborn Hts. Mi.
> 
> ...


beautiful fish. Wish i lived closer to ash!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

very nice...ash is the man


----------



## dennq (Mar 20, 2007)

bmpower007 said:


> very nice...ash is the man


'nother pic...


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

omg!!







Your guyana looks very nice! i cant wait until mine grows that big...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

very nice looking guyana rhomb im planning on doing buisness with Ash


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very nice








I'm going to get over there for a visit soon.
Good stuff ash.


----------



## ASNXPS2 (Mar 14, 2007)

All I have to say is damn you. Im so jealous.


----------



## lanced (Apr 26, 2006)

amazing fish but i think thats a gold diamond rhom!


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

nice rhom... classic red eyes... nice


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

very nice rhom from Guyana! good eyes


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Very nice rhom. I have one of these but its only around the 6-7inch mark. Can't wait till it grows to that size+!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Very nice looking fish!


----------



## dennq (Mar 20, 2007)

dennq said:


> very nice...ash is the man


'nother pic...
[/quote]

Rest in peace big guy. Will miss you!


----------



## Master1313 (Jan 22, 2011)

big beauty Rhom


----------

